# Benefit Tournament at Lake Lanier April 7th



## BarryAdcock (Feb 11, 2012)

The 5th annual Fishin4Kids Bass Tournament to benefit Advocates for Children (www.advochild.org) will be held at the Little Hall Tournament Facility on Lake Lanier Saturday April 7, 2012. There will be two divisions. The standard 2 man team division and brand new this year the Adult/Youth Division (One adult >18 and one youth <16). Many great raffle items including a Browning A-Bolt II 30-06 rifle. Visit www.fishin4kids.com for more details, on-line registration and sponsorship/donation opportunities.

Please note: I am waiving the extra $10 charge for registering at the ramp as was stated on the flyer.  Entry fee will be $100 (including big fish) for standard division and $70 for Adult/Youth division.


----------



## Muddywater (Feb 11, 2012)

Sounds Great!


----------



## BarryAdcock (Feb 17, 2012)

We have already started to receive registrations.  We are looking for a great turn out for a very worthy cause.  We hope to have a lot of young people participate in the Adult/Youth Division.  If your young person likes to fish bring them out and introduce them to tournament fishing. My 13 year old son is hooked.


----------



## BarryAdcock (Feb 24, 2012)

I would like to hear your thoughts on the Adult/Youth Division.  Please share.


----------



## jighead1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Great way to get kids into fishing,


----------



## hunter13 (Feb 25, 2012)

*adult/youth div suggestion*

make it 16 and under.   great talking to you the other day. will fish him as an adult. birthday is april 1st! look forward to tourney. God bless


----------



## BarryAdcock (Feb 26, 2012)

I did struggle with exactly where to cut it off.  Thanks for the feedback.  I look forward to seeing you at the tournament.


----------



## hunter13 (Feb 26, 2012)

*thanks*

its all good. he is actually a pretty good bass fisherman. im not much at it but do dropshot for the spots. look forward to meeting you.


----------



## cam45 (Feb 27, 2012)

Barry sounds great! My partner sent registration info in on him and I a couple weeks ago but haven't heard back yet. When and where do we pay? Thanks!


----------



## BarryAdcock (Feb 27, 2012)

My apologies, you should have gotten an email back on payment.  Mail check to Fishin 4 Kids, P.O. Box 283, Adairsville, GA  30103. Boat # will be issued upon receiving payment. 

Thanks


----------



## hunter13 (Feb 27, 2012)

hey is the alabama rig gonna be legal in this tourney?


----------



## BarryAdcock (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes, unless the state decides something different between now and then.


----------



## BarryAdcock (Mar 4, 2012)

If you would like to donate items for the raffle to support a great cause please send me an email at barry@northsidebankga.com.


----------



## BarryAdcock (Mar 15, 2012)

*Trying to get an idea of numbers to expect*

If you plan to fish either division please reply to this thread or send me a quick email to barry@northsidebankga.com.  I am trying to get an idea of how many to expect so we can be properly prepared.  We are expeciting a good number.  Thanks


----------



## shaftslinger24 (Mar 15, 2012)

you can probably count my partner and I in


----------



## DeShortOutdoors (Mar 30, 2012)

Just signed up.  Cant wait   how many boats so far


----------



## BarryAdcock (Mar 31, 2012)

7 Pre-registered. At least 10 more I know are coming and will register at ramp. Expecting around 50 boats.


----------



## shadow2 (Apr 3, 2012)

Looks like dawgfan52 and I will be fishing it together.  We are looking forward to it.  What time are you guys planning on being set up sat am?


----------



## BarryAdcock (Apr 4, 2012)

We will be there and set up by 5:00 am.


----------

